# How many USB ports do you have on your computer?



## leSHok

I am just wondering because I am getting two 7 port usb hubs (which will make me have 16) and I am wondering how many others are running.


----------



## Bobo

6 is enough for me


----------



## The_Other_One

6 on the back, 2 on the front


----------



## kof2000

2 front, 6 back, 4 on monitor


----------



## Verve

4 back, 2 front


----------



## jp198780

on my 240 theres 2 on the front, 2 on the back...
optiplex has 2 on back..
laptops just have 1...

im on the 240 right now, soo i voted 4-7..


----------



## easyshare123

4 on laptop, 4 on computer, Plenty

Dan


----------



## DCIScouts

I have 4 on the back and 2 in the front, and the most I use at any time is three: one for my mouse, one for my iPod and one for my joystick.


----------



## Emperor_nero

8+ 6 back 2 front (Front not work yet ) I use 1 for my scanner, 1 for my Digital camera and MP3 player, 1 for my wireless mouse, 1 for my Dell Axim and 1 for my jumpdrive.


----------



## JamesBart

well i got 5 back 2 front and im going to get a hub as i need more!


----------



## jp198780

god damnn, how can u guys need more when u already have like 10?!..


----------



## BigBrains57

6 back 2 front, but i only use 2 in back (kb/mouse) and one in front (cam)


----------



## Burgerbob

Ive got four on the mobo, two more on a connector in back in a PCI slot cover, then four more up front, for ten. I use at least six all the time, so its a good thing.


----------



## fade2green514

make a contest how many usb ports do you need? lol
i have like 6 i think but i only use like 3 of em


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:


> god damnn, how can u guys need more when u already have like 10?!..


I have 10 USB devices (11, if you count the joystick that I never use) but I'm too cheap for a hub, so I just have to keep swapping them in and out.


----------



## robina_80

ive got 8 4 on mobo and nother 2 on pci card and nother 2 on pci card that came with mobo aswell ive got firewire 800 and 400


----------



## Geoff

Such as weird and pointless poll... but whatever.

I have 6 on the back, two on the front.


----------



## Ku-sama

8 on the back, 2 for the front panel USB, one on my USB flash card reader....


----------



## jp198780

Bobo said:


> I have 10 USB devices (11, if you count the joystick that I never use) but I'm too cheap for a hub, so I just have to keep swapping them in and out.



yeah, i swap stuff in and out also, if i need 2....i only got like 3 USB devices, USB mouse, 2 digital cameras..

i have no USB devices plugged into my 240...


----------



## leSHok

i use like 11 usbs
-1 external hard drive
-1 external hard drive
-1 webcam
-1 wireless desktop
-1 wireless remote to do idk stuff
-1 tv tuner
-1 card reader
-1 headset
-1 controller
-1 speakers
-1 printer


----------



## The_Beast

2 in the front and 2 in the back, i wish i had more around 8, then i don't have to disconnect and reconnect usb stuff all the time


----------



## youtin

I have 3 right now, and they were enough for my needs, but recently I'm thinking of getting a hub..


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

4 back

2 front

had another 5 port(4 external, 1 internal) USB card but gave it to moms computer so she had USB 2.0


----------



## Nini

mine has 8, but I only use 2-3 =\


----------



## ckfordy

On my desktop computer i have 4 in the back, two in the front, then 2 on the monitor and 2 one the keyboard.  On my laptop i have 3.


----------



## dazbizkit

How dare you!! thats a personal question!! pah! how many usb slots do i have!! SHAME ON YOU!!

sorry.......

anyway........

ive got 8 on the back and 2 at the side and only use about 3 of them, does anybody wants some, i got spare lol


----------



## Dr Studly

2 :d


----------



## Shane

4 back

2 front


----------



## Archangel

4 on the motherboard..   4 added in the back, 2 in the front bottom of the case, 2 in a 5.25 bay cardreader thingy. and 2 on my keyboard  =o


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> 4 on the motherboard..   4 added in the back, 2 in the front bottom of the case, 2 in a 5.25 bay cardreader thingy. and 2 on my keyboard  =o



2 on your keyboard 

Never seen one with Usb connections,Whats your keyboard?


----------



## ckfordy

Nevakonaza said:


> 2 on your keyboard
> 
> Never seen one with Usb connections,Whats your keyboard?



It says in her sig that it is a Logitech G-15 keyboard the same one ive got. It has two usb ports on it.


----------



## Shane

ckfordy said:


> It says in her sig that it is a Logitech G-15 keyboard the same one ive got. It has two usb ports on it.


ooh lol i feel dumb now 
I never noticed it in her siggy

Looks a kewl keyboard.


----------



## JoeP1990

1 in front, 2 in back...


----------



## Jet

I have 7 USB ports; 5 on the motherboard and 2 on the front. 

Of course, I have a 7 port USB hub, but I don't really have need of it, since I don't have all of my digital camera and Mp3 player cables hooked up all the time. If I did use it, I would have 13 then.


----------



## Darman

I've got four, and use one. My old computer didn't have any!


----------



## lhstud10

what would be the purpose of having all of them?


----------



## JoeP1990

i was gonna say the same thing earlyier lol...

i dont even has 3 USB devices...


----------



## OvenMaster

2 in front, 4 in back; a front one is used for a flash drive, two rear ones are used, one for the mouse, the other for the printer.
Tom


----------



## cuffless

10 Ports (2 Front, 6 Back, 2 internal)


----------



## lee101

I've got 3 round the back for ipod, external HDD and keyboard & mouse, then 2 up front which is generally for pen drive and anything else. I don't seem to need any mroe at the moment, so 5's plenty for me


----------



## lhstud10

6071842 said:


> well i got 5 back 2 front and im going to get a hub as i need more!



what else?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

4 on my motherboard, 2 on my case.


----------



## diduknowthat

4 built onto motherboard, 2 in the front, 2 on the back via backet.


----------



## epidemik

2...total 
I would wine about how crappy and slow USB1 is but i dont use them.


----------



## Archangel

lhstud10 said:


> what would be the purpose of having all of them?



well.. having USB devices connected to them?  (duh :x )
keyboard, mouse, Calculator link cable, Joystick, Printer, Portable HDD,  Remote and a cardreader.   thats what i have continously connected to my pc through USB.   so yea,.. I kinda need them too   =o


----------



## JSquier

4 on the back motherboard (monitor,webcam,flight stick)
2 in the pci slot on back (mouse and headphones)
2 on the front of the case (empty)
4 on my monitor (2 on the side - 2 underneath the monitor (phone, printer and camera) 1 empty
total of 12

4 free


----------



## 69mako

4 on the MB, 2 on the front, and 4 one the expansion card.

Mako


----------



## hpi

8 in all.


----------



## Cromewell

10 unless I attach a USB hub but I only use 3 (and yes I sometimes use a USB hub even though I have ports to spare )


----------



## tobywuk

i have:

4 on mobo
2 on pci USB card
optional 2 in front form mobo, but not installed


----------



## ceewi1

Archangel said:


> well.. having USB devices connected to them?  (duh :x )
> keyboard, mouse, Calculator link cable, Joystick, Printer, Portable HDD,  Remote and a cardreader.   thats what i have continously connected to my pc through USB.   so yea,.. I kinda need them too   =o


Or for those so inclined, any of these: http://gadgets.fosfor.se/the-top-10-weirdest-usb-devices-ever/


----------



## JFHuff

6 on the back and 2 on the front but i really want a monitor with some on the side. Had one at my old job and it made it so much easier!!


----------



## Dylan_

4 on bak 2 on front


----------



## joeswm8

ceewi1 said:


> Or for those so inclined, any of these: http://gadgets.fosfor.se/the-top-10-weirdest-usb-devices-ever/



that list is sooooo sweet lol


----------



## leetkyle

4 on the back
2 on a PCI bracket that came with my motherboard
2 on the front

total = 8

how many i use = 6


----------



## toddl1

3 on back 
4 on a USB Hub


----------



## leSHok

haha that list is so funny


----------



## footballstevo75

*eh*

um 2 on the back right now  
haven't hooked up front ones, EVER.

but wireless mouse/keyboard is hooked up to one
ipod to the other

new rig coming tommorow will have 8


----------



## grimxx

too many to know what to do with 4 on back, 2 front, 4 side of monitor


----------



## Dylanj123

I've got 4 on the back, 2 on the front, 2 on the keyboard, 4 on a hub out of the back and an unknown amount inside lol. Printer, Scanner, Webcam, Mouse, Keyboard, Flash Drive and probably some more things lol.
And 4 on the laptop with just the mouse and occasionally a webcam


----------



## Praetor

> god damnn, how can u guys need more when u already have like 10?!..



 Camera 1
 Camera 2
 CF Reader
 PDA
 Scanner
 Webcam
 External HDD1
 External HDD2
 Mouse
 Dedicated for USB key
 For MP3 player
 Gamepad/joystick
 Remote control


----------



## TherealChessnut

Wow... that would take a huuuuge desk for all that stuff.  I have six (4 back and 2 front) USB ports... plenty for me.


----------



## Praetor

> Wow... that would take a huuuuge desk for all that stuff. I have six (4 back and 2 front) USB ports... plenty for me.


Not really, if you look at the devices, they're mostly small with the scanner and one of the cameras being big (the scanner is a compact one too so its not that small, just a bit bigger than your average clipboard)


----------



## Lamilia

4 on the back 2 on the front and two on ze keyboard...gotta love the g15..*gasp* preator is back!?


----------



## Scrat

6 on the back, 2 on the front.
but i've had to use one of the internal connections for my Thermaltake card reader, so now only have 7, 5 of which are in use


----------



## Dual_Corex2

6

4 in the back and 2 in the front.  Only about 3 of them are in use.


----------



## Livzz

3 on the front and 6 on the back, so 9.
but the most i've ever used at once, is 4.


----------



## leSHok

20 usb ports now haha
i bought a heated mousepad and it has 4 usb ports


----------



## HCAZ-301

laptop 1 = 1
laptop 2 = 2
laptop 3 = 3
desktop 1 = 10
desktop 2 = 2
desktop 3 = 6


----------



## mac550

8 but i only use 4


----------



## kobaj

HCAZ-301 said:


> laptop 1 = 1
> laptop 2 = 2
> laptop 3 = 3
> desktop 1 = 10
> desktop 2 = 2
> desktop 3 = 6



Holy thread revival batman!

Heh, its all good though. I remember when I voted in this poll. I still do use about 10 ports, and need more.

Zune, iphone, mouse 1, 2, 3, keyboard, usb drive, camera, etc etc etc.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

My laptop has 3. My desktop has 14 lol
And more to come to my desktop


----------



## laznz1

wow wakey wakey old thread but lets see

Laptop 2
Phoenix 10 (need more)
Acer 6 
(New Beast) 8


----------



## kakarothusain

I only have 3 USB ports on my computer  system but i think that it is very less since i want more USB ports so that i can connect many things to my computer at a time.


----------



## Machin3

Acer Laptop: 4

Desktop: 10 ports


----------



## Ethan3.14159

6 and it's not enough


----------



## patrickv

4 at the back, 2 in front. 6


----------



## Kirara

6 on the back, 2 on the front


----------



## Ambushed

As above: 6 on the back, two on the front. 

The two on the front aren't hooked up to my motherboard though.


----------



## gla3dr

4 on front, 4 on back. I cant remember how many on front aren't hooked though. I think 2 of them


----------



## Dystopia

4 in back +2 in front, 6 as well.


----------



## WeatherMan

8 back 2 front 4 on pci card

Also have a 4 slot expansion hub


----------



## Shane

I now have...4 on back,2 on front of case and 2 on top,also a 4 port hub too = 12 usb ports!
i think already 9-10 of them are in use.


----------



## Jamin43

4 back - 2 front.  Was fine for a while - but 3 of em ended up going bad over a 5 year period - so it became a bit futile


----------



## New_compforum_user

I've got 8 on my desktop (two in front, two in back, and two on each side of the monitor), 4 on my laptop.


----------



## russb

5 at the back and 3 on the front.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have 3 on my secondary LCD, two on my keyboard, two on the front panel, and four in the back.

Remember when computers only had 1 or 2?


----------



## Hdk20

Desktop 4 on the back 2 on the front, 

Laptop 2 in the back 2 on the the front


Justin


----------



## theasian100

I have 14 
4 on the mobo
2 extention USb cards (4 on each)
and 2 on front of my case


----------



## ilya124

4 back, 4 front.


----------



## Candy

8 on back (mobo), 4 on front of case.


----------



## Aastii

2 front, 2 on PCI expansion, 3 on rear and 4 on a splitter, so 11 all together


----------



## AlienMenace

I have 6 on motherboard, 2 on top of tower, 3 in front of tower.


----------

